# Some paper ship models



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Here are two paper ship models I built recently. Both are 1980s vintage kits from the Polish publisher Maly Modelarz. First, here is a 1/400 scale model of the Russian "aviation cruiser" MINSK: 


































and here is the Russian battleship OCTOBER REVOLUTION: 


































Paper modeling, especially ships, has become one of my major interests.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Very Cool!How difficult were they to build?


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

philo426 said:


> Very Cool!How difficult were they to build?


Well, for me, just about everything is difficult... Seriously, the hardest thing about these kits is sometimes just figuring out how it goes together. Both of these had instructions in Polish (which I don't read) - so I had to figure out everything from the diagrams. Which are not as comprehensive as they could be...they kind of become exercises in problem solving.


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

Outstanding work with a difficult medium. Hats off to you!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Ditto. You have done a brilliant job on the two of them. Hats off and congrats. Cheers mark:wave:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great lookers! Where do you pick these up from? rr


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

roadrner said:


> Great lookers! Where do you pick these up from? rr


I got both these on e-bay...there are usually a dozen or so paper kits up for bid at any given time...


----------

